

How we avoid ‘Job Title Creep’ at our startup - ryancarson
http://ryancarson.com/post/26622290350/avoid-job-creep

======
jonathanwerbell
Here is Mayor Mike Bloomberg's take on office titles (from his book Bloomberg
by Bloomberg). I used to work at Bloomberg LP (and still work for the Mayor) -
and I think the no title policy has worked really well.

"I once sent out an announcement to all the programmers [while at Solomon
Brothers] that, henceforth, no one would have a title. I've always thought
titles are disruptive at best. They separate, create class distinctions, and
inhibit communications. If you don't get a title, you quit. If you do get one
you start thinking other firms may want to pay you more, now that you're
officially recognized as superior to what you were previously.

"The manure hit the proverbial fan as soon as I did it. The Salomon personnel
department manager went ballistic. How could we manage without constantly
reminding everyone who they were inferior to? ... The results of the policy
change? There was no increase in personnel turnover. People worked together
better than before."

------
FelixP
Not a bad move, but the names could be a little flashier. I'm pretty sure that
"Team Member" is what a lot of fast food joints call the folks behind the
counter (not that there's anything wrong with that line of work).

